# Abandoned Farm - Alderley Edge - Revist & Pics.



## jemharq (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and info on the previous thread!

As instructed, my friend (and fellow derelict dweller) and I revisited the farm yesterday to take some pics and do a bit more investigating. We had lunch in the nearby pub (purely for research purposes of course!) and asked for some info whilst there. According to the guy who served us, the farm has been derelict for about 6 years after being purchased for a HUGE amount of money and having had redevelopment plans refused due to being on National Trust land. Not sure how much I believe tbh, it doesnt look like its been unloved for 6 years - the house is still pretty intact (apart from the windows that have been dutifully 'attended to' by the local desirables no doubt). The farm/outbuildings look very sad though.

Cast your eyes.....





[/url]
64642_10150595694922584_516412583_9053403_1366581485_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
421122_10150595695462584_516412583_9053407_1261653800_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
421578_10150595695612584_516412583_9053408_571899611_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
421619_10150595695277584_516412583_9053405_633455701_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
423352_10150595694732584_516412583_9053402_25795064_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
424061_10150595694502584_516412583_9053401_2029757407_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]
430143_10150595695122584_516412583_9053404_141040227_n by jemhar1, on Flickr[/IMG]

More to follow


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks a pretty interesting place to visit and not too far from us may have to a have mooch here, did you get in the house or other buildings then?


----------



## jemharq (Mar 9, 2012)

Sadly we couldnt get into the house - it was boarded up pretty well & I think someone had tried to get in via the main front door. Getting into the barns/outbuildings was hassle free though, the doors were wide open (or absent). Getting into the pool room would be possible if you were happy to climb through broken windows - sadly I wasnt that brave!

Good Luck!


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well done for getting back there,its a shame its been left to rot.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 9, 2012)

Hahahhahaa I worked for the guy that owned this place, he was a cock I'm glad to see it empty

Nice report it's cheered my right up


----------



## jemharq (Mar 10, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Hahahhahaa I worked for the guy that owned this place, he was a cock I'm glad to see it empty
> 
> Nice report it's cheered my right up



Really???! Doing what?? Do you know what happened here & why its been left empty? :shocked:


----------



## highcannons (Mar 10, 2012)

That was interesting......didn't expect the pool!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 11, 2012)

A ladder up to that upstairs broken window... go on, you know you want to 

Good report, yep the pool room wasnt expected at all.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 11, 2012)

jemharq said:


> Really???! Doing what?? Do you know what happened here & why its been left empty? :shocked:



My mums boy friend was a driver for him, I had t go every weekend to wash and polish his car collection.

No idea why it's empty


----------



## Limecat (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello all, first post here. 

I stumbled across this site whilst doing a google search for derelict properties within the area and just happened to search this forum for 'Cheshire' and stumbled across this which interests me hugely as I live locally. Strangely, I did a few outings of 'urbexing' a couple of years back but it was mainly abseiling down mines, typically in Wales. I don't do it any more after a chain I was holding snapped after 2 people had gone about 20' down off it, it kind of scared me and put me off when I reflected on some previous scenarios I had been in when relying on similar things. Plus I have always been into buildings, not disused mines. LMAO.

Jemharq, it looks as though the guy in the pub doesn't have all the facts to be honest as upon searching house prices in the area via a map nothing at all shows up in that vacinity and it's supposed to go back to 1995. On the face of it, it's 17 years since it changed hands although it may have been rented whilst trying to obtain permission? If you have the full address I will happily pay the fees to the land registry (just tried to now via an arial search but you cannot do it online on a Sunday!) for a search which may shine some more light on who owns it, what it changed hands for and any covenants etc. 






I will try having a search for planning proposals in the morning. 

Regards, Wayne.


----------



## jemharq (Mar 19, 2012)

Limecat; really sorry for this late reply! Thanks so much for the info & all your hardwork! I cant find an address anywhere for this property. Even on the building itself and surrounding walls there are no hints as to the name. The only clue I have is from a pic taken (not displayed) with the words 'Challinor & Sons Builders Goostrey'.

Keep me updated


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 19, 2012)

I need to check my dates !, well done this seems one to see .


----------

